

Static Typing Where Possible, Dynamic Typing When Needed - Argorak
http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/834

======
kenjackson
At least for me, the link to the actual paper is broken on that site. Here is
another link: [http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/emeijer/Papers...](http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/emeijer/Papers/RDL04Meijer.pdf)

~~~
Argorak
Thank you. I was on a train at that time and sadly didn't bother to check all
links using my constantly failing EDGE connection.

------
dfranke
_The impulse for making static typing less partial and more complete causes
type systems to become overly complicated and exotic as witnessed by such
concepts as "phantom types" and "wobbly types"._

"Modern type theory is hard. Let's go shopping."

~~~
_delirium
I doubt that Eric Meijer, one of the co-authors of the Haskell 98 spec,
_personally_ finds modern type theory too complex to deal with. He seems to be
proposing that it's not necessarily a positive language feature to expose a
very complex type system to the programmer (or at least, to make it
mandatory).

~~~
kenjackson
If I was having a type theory argument there are few people in the world I'd
rather have on my side. Few people understand the bridge between type theory
and language design so well. His joint paper on type classes should be
required reading in PL courses: [http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/emeijer/Papers...](http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/emeijer/Papers/TypeClasses.pdf)

------
billmcneale
I really hate this habit of academic papers to never include a date.

<sigh>

So... when was this article published? It lists references from 2004, so
between now and then, unless Erik possesses a time machine (I wouldn't put
this past him).

~~~
_delirium
The URL contains 'RDL04', so I'd guess 2004. Looks like it was presented at
this workshop:
[http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/summary?doi=10.1.1.67.5...](http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/summary?doi=10.1.1.67.5268)

